# The Secret Diet For Gaining Weight



## *Bio*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBE9s8ZpU88


----------



## Magnus82

Lol,  thanks for posting!  Dave cracks me up.  Anyone care to give this a run this winter while on 2g each test/deca and 150mg dbol/day?  Make for a damn interesting log!  Supersize Me!


----------



## chaotichealth

Would consider it but it seems I start having a problem with dbol.  I think it is affecting my prostate.  I was gonna run the last of my dbol.  Today day number two 40 mg in two doses I was constantly running to the bathroom to piss with only a few drops or a small squart coming our.    I think I would rather the walking on glass feeling of winny


----------



## chaotichealth

After watching the video oh hell no.  I don't do McDonald's


----------



## humpthebobcat

The secret diet for high blood pressure, congestive heart failure, diabetes and impending death! LOL


----------



## humpthebobcat

I mean I'm sure the amount of calories is what works but can't you do it without all the salt? Is that necessary for the diet or just laziness?


----------



## psych

humpthebobcat said:


> I mean I'm sure the amount of calories is what works but can't you do it without all the salt? Is that necessary for the diet or just laziness?



Bloat helps with powerlifting gear. More so with multi ply guys but it helps single ply too. I never tried multi ply but I know that those guys besides being raw strong are FUCKIN INSANE when it comes to tight gear.....way to much for me.  And you will sweat it all out. When I was squating over 800 at 230 i would bring a shirt to change into.  Extra water weight helps with sheer amount of weight crushing your joints. I don't condone it for most people but when you are competing I say take it as far as you can. When I was training for WPF worlds I ran tren ace eod for 20 weeks and super drol at 50mg for the last 10.   

Never went high salt but ate Wendy's ALOT. Just take the bun off a triple stake.  But eat everything when training sheiko, fuck, and sleep.

Lots of stew, real Japanese ramen stacked, and chili. Thats what got my deadlift over 700 at the 220's. 

ALSO is you need 150mg of dbol must be some shitty dbol 

REAL good dbol wrecks me at 30mg.


----------



## Magnus82

Lol, powerlifting sounds like waaaaay more fun than bodybuilding! 




psych said:


> Bloat helps with powerlifting gear. More so with multi ply guys but it helps single ply too. I never tried multi ply but I know that those guys besides being raw strong are FUCKIN INSANE when it comes to tight gear.....way to much for me.  And you will sweat it all out. When I was squating over 800 at 230 i would bring a shirt to change into.  Extra water weight helps with sheer amount of weight crushing your joints. I don't condone it for most people but when you are competing I say take it as far as you can. When I was training for WPF worlds I ran tren ace eod for 20 weeks and super drol at 50mg for the last 10.
> 
> Never went high salt but ate Wendy's ALOT. Just take the bun off a triple stake.  But eat everything when training sheiko, fuck, and sleep.
> 
> Lots of stew, real Japanese ramen stacked, and chili. Thats what got my deadlift over 700 at the 220's.
> 
> ALSO is you need 150mg of dbol must be some shitty dbol
> 
> REAL good dbol wrecks me at 30mg.


----------



## chaotichealth

I have been thinking real hard on doing powerlifting for a bit just to have the raw power and pack on weight.


----------



## psych

Magnus82 said:


> Lol, powerlifting sounds like waaaaay more fun than bodybuilding!



In all honestly the diet seems to be the hardest part of bodybuilding. I know guys that compete and they weigh every thing, cook in bulk, bring coolers every where, pain in the ass at restaurants, force feeding "clean food", but I love how the fridge is ALWAYS staked with different condiments. 

Powerlifting you get those workouts where you really really have to be clear with spotters that a set or exercise could go wrong fatally.  

Bodybuilder=show car
Powerlifting=human drag racing


----------



## chaotichealth

psych said:


> In all honestly the diet seems to be the hardest part of bodybuilding. I know guys that compete and they weigh every thing, cook in bulk, bring coolers every where, pain in the ass at restaurants, force feeding "clean food", but I love how the fridge is ALWAYS staked with different condiments.
> 
> Powerlifting you get those workouts where you really really have to be clear with spotters that a set or exercise could go wrong fatally.
> 
> Bodybuilder=show car
> Powerlifting=human drag racing


Wbat about doing powerlifting for a year or two. Just for the raw power and to pack on the size.  Then do the cutting for bodybuilding.  My problem is Im still steady gaining weight but its not fast enough.  I never ran one thing of gear at or over a gram.  My biggest dose was.  Test e 900 and deca 450mg


----------



## psych

chaotichealth said:


> Wbat about doing powerlifting for a year or two. Just for the raw power and to pack on the size.  Then do the cutting for bodybuilding.  My problem is Im still steady gaining weight but its not fast enough.  I never ran one thing of gear at or over a gram.  My biggest dose was.  Test e 900 and deca 450mg



Sounds good to me. Just do a linear program. Alot of guys at West side have done that and metal  militia.
Just Focus on form.
Gaining weight too fast c an be dangerous if you are going heavy(heart stress and tendons)
Anything over a gram is fuckin stupid, means you are under dosed, a waste of gear/money, and relying on AAS TOO MUCH AND REINFORCING THE NEGATIVE STEREOTYPE PEOPLE HAVE OF STEROIDS. I do realize that I sound like a dick head saying that. Not my intention but going over a gram just seems like diminished returns on gains. That was not meant to sound like an attack or insult if people do choose to take 2g of test a week. I do know guys that do leading up to meets.

If you want help scheming a program pm me bro.  I owe you guys for helpin me through my long hospital stay.  I got a program that goes 13 weeks that is meant for packing on size.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Bloat helps with powerlifting gear. More so with multi ply guys but it helps single ply too. I never tried multi ply but I know that those guys besides being raw strong are FUCKIN INSANE when it comes to tight gear.....way to much for me.  And you will sweat it all out. When I was squating over 800 at 230 i would bring a shirt to change into.  Extra water weight helps with sheer amount of weight crushing your joints. I don't condone it for most people but when you are competing I say take it as far as you can. When I was training for WPF worlds I ran tren ace eod for 20 weeks and super drol at 50mg for the last 10.
> 
> Never went high salt but ate Wendy's ALOT. Just take the bun off a triple stake.  But eat everything when training sheiko, fuck, and sleep.
> 
> Lots of stew, real Japanese ramen stacked, and chili. Thats what got my deadlift over 700 at the 220's.
> 
> ALSO is you need 150mg of dbol must be some shitty dbol
> 
> REAL good dbol wrecks me at 30mg.





Stupid ass me
I couldn't figure out why I never got my strength back since my last show
I have stayed so lean over the years and haven't used any thing in years that would make me bloated
I used to love the feeling and strength of the bloat
I am ordering tonight


----------



## humpthebobcat




----------



## humpthebobcat

sorry for the huge size of picture....anyone tried guzzling a couple of these down per day?

Drinking a gallon of the 1500 cal/liter would be an extra 5,500 calories haha


----------



## chaotichealth

humpthebobcat said:


> View attachment 20814


Nwver hearbof them.  Where dobyou buy them and what is the going price


humpthebobcat said:


> sorry for the huge size of picture....anyone tried guzzling a couple of these down per day?
> 
> Drinking a gallon of the 1500 cal/liter would be an extra 5,500 calories haha


----------



## humpthebobcat

It's just in all the nutrition rooms at the hospital I work at...you can prolly order it online, it's just nutrition for people who can't swallow..lots of free calories to be had at a hospital if u know the right people, it would be a good gig for a bb'r


----------



## psych

Just buy or make weight gain shakes.  And they taste nasty. Really chalky, or the one I tried did.


----------



## psych

humpthebobcat said:


> It's just in all the nutrition rooms at the hospital I work at...you can prolly order it online, it's just nutrition for people who can't swallow..lots of free calories to be had at a hospital if u know the right people, it would be a good gig for a bb'r



Hell yeah that's were I get y IV kits and bags for after a cut.


----------



## squatster

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  thanks for posting!  Dave cracks me up.  Anyone care to give this a run this winter while on 2g each test/deca and 150mg dbol/day?  Make for a damn interesting log!  Supersize Me!




If I could afford it I would try it
Would cost so much money


----------



## K1

Magnus82 said:


> Lol, powerlifting sounds like waaaaay more fun than bodybuilding!



:yeahthat:


----------



## rAJJIN

9 out of 10 guys would not make it through the 1 week, 
If they can even make it through breakfast on day 1


----------



## K1

rAJJIN said:


> 9 out of 10 guys would not make it through the 1 week,
> If they can even make it through breakfast on day 1



Shit, I eat that much and I'd be ready to hibernate not hit the weights


----------



## chicken_hawk

The thing that gets me is similar to what psyche and others have alluded to and that is the discomfort. When I was messing around with 3 grams total I could hardly train. Head aches, back pumps, cramping and the inability to bend over. Shit even breathing was hard work. Now, maybe these guys had all the meds to counteract high BP and water retention, but I did not. And that was eating 70% clean. 

I could hardly squat or deadlift without some issue coming up. Now, I am convinced that it is more about training than the rx. I can train harder and without injury on lower amounts of gear and still get good gains. I also like to point out that the guys in the 80's were as strong as today and not doing half the shit. Drugs are becoming a crutch for many.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

This is so true.  It's finding that balance of the right dose you can tolerate while maintaining and efficient and we'll functioning body.  Absolutely no point runner mg 3 grams of gear and 15ius gh if you can't get out of bed or get winded on 5 stairs.  I've found I achieve very similar results on trt and 20mgs superdrol for 4 weeks than 12 weeks of moderately dosed test/tren/npp.  Now I'm not saying I  feel great on sdrol,  but it's only about the last week and on time is cut considerably.  As I get older,  shorter cycles are becoming more and more appealing, plus I love how I feel when I cruise. 



chicken_hawk said:


> The thing that gets me is similar to what psyche and others have alluded to and that is the discomfort. When I was messing around with 3 grams total I could hardly train. Head aches, back pumps, cramping and the inability to bend over. Shit even breathing was hard work. Now, maybe these guys had all the meds to counteract high BP and water retention, but I did not. And that was eating 70% clean.
> 
> I could hardly squat or deadlift without some issue coming up. Now, I am convinced that it is more about training than the rx. I can train harder and without injury on lower amounts of gear and still get good gains. I also like to point out that the guys in the 80's were as strong as today and not doing half the shit. Drugs are becoming a crutch for many.
> 
> Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Magnus82 said:


> This is so true.  It's finding that balance of the right dose you can tolerate while maintaining and efficient and we'll functioning body.  Absolutely no point runner mg 3 grams of gear and 15ius gh if you can't get out of bed or get winded on 5 stairs.  I've found I achieve very similar results on trt and 20mgs superdrol for 4 weeks than 12 weeks of moderately dosed test/tren/npp.  Now I'm not saying I  feel great on sdrol,  but it's only about the last week and on time is cut considerably.  As I get older,  shorter cycles are becoming more and more appealing, plus I love how I feel when I cruise.



Yeah, it's funny to wonder what my gains would have been if I had my current philosophy back 5 or 6 years ago when I was counting grams instead of milligrams. I do agree that the more you take the more you grow, but there is a point of diminishing returns and poor health and body function. Like you and some others I no longer enjoy using tren and find a npp/sdrol cycle to be as effective and if nothing else a very tolerable cycle. I only use tren for peaking and just enough for aggression. I dropped it two weeks out so I could start sleeping again.

I also feel that lower T and higher clean Rx is better than the old school 2 times the test plan. Also, most know I run GH, but even that messes with my electrolyte balance to the point where I dropped that out as well and lost 7 lbs. I can know achieve hydration and not feel a constant thirst and bloat all day long. Which is also good for training and competition. Will I jump back on? Hell yeah cuz I'm old and need it to make the gains I desire, but understanding how it effects me is equally as important when it comes to looking and performing at my best.

Hawk


----------



## monstar845935

Jevity is for people with a feeding tube, I don't think I'd try drinking it.


----------



## striffe

Listening to it now. Just a fast way to get fat and unhealthy. It would make for an interesting log though!


----------



## IRONFIST

striffe said:


> Just a fast way to get fat and unhealthy.



thats what i thought when listening to it??


----------



## *Bio*

Bumping for those that have never seen this video..LOL!


----------



## angus62

If you liked the vid here is JMs Instagram.    There’s a couple of posts in there about what he’s eating to gain 40 pounds and then to diet back down.  

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrQcflmAkgw/


----------



## angus62

Sorry I thought it was in here. The guy on the pl watch is who gave Dave that diet in the video. Jm Blakely.


----------



## ASHOP

Great video! I've said for years the number #1 mistake I SEE is guys make is not eating enough when trying to put on size.


----------



## montego

I saw this when it first came out. Olive oil drenched pizza... Uggggggh lol


----------



## *Bio*

Here's a new video with Dave Tate and the man he got the diet from, JM Blakely.  It's JM's podcast.  This conversation is much more in depth!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaU6TnUoe24


----------



## davidg

I don't really like the word "secret" because if it's a secret, no one is just going to tell it. I know how to count the right calories, but I'm usually lazy to count them, so I didn't gain weight for a long time. Now that I've studied the body, I realize it's not that hard. Thanks for this video.


----------



## ForceNature

Interesting video for sure the guy in the right the way he talks is kind of annoying but that's true we forget about the recovery and the repair sometimes


----------



## ikellson

When fat people starve themselves, their body goes into a conservation mode and actually burns less calories than if they’re eating. So most nutritionists recommend not starving yourself when trying to lose weight. Incidentally if you want to increase your weight, then start eating 1-2 large meals a day and starving yourself in between.

Eat foods high in calories(fats/starches). The staples of the fattening diet are chocolate, dairy products(full cream milk, cheese), sweets, fried foods(potato chips and fried chicken). Foods to avoid are negative calorie foods such as celery(you actually burn more calories trying to digest it and chew it) and other fiberous veggies. 

Another aspect to the high calorie diet is the glycemic index of foods. Basically when you eat carbohydrates, some are digested quickly and some are digested slower. As you know when blood sugar increases, the body starts to store the extra energy as fats. Thus you should eat easily digestable foods such as refined sugar, cotton candy as opposed to starchy potatoes and oatmeal.
also good tutorial: https://jbhnews.com/best-steroid-to-lose-belly-fat-easy-for-beginners/23699/

Furthermore, here’s a recipe for the sumo wrestler soup.

10 cups cold water
2 sheets of dried konbu (seaweed)
1/2 ounce bonito flakes (katsuobushi)
1/3 head of Chinese or white cabbage
2 Japanese leeks (white part only)
8 shiitake mushrooms
1/4 pound enoki mushrooms
1 bag shirataki noodles
1/4 pound bean sprouts
1 block tofu, cut into bite-sized pieces
1 pound chicken, cut into bite-sized pieces
1/2 pound pork, thinly sliced
4 salmon steaks, cut into bite-sized pieces
8 scallops
8 to 10 cups dashi broth
2 teaspoons salt, or to taste
2 cups cooked rice
2 eggs
Soy sauce
Ponzu sauce (or light soy sauce mixed with
a little lemon juice and sugar)


----------

